# ***OFFICIAL*** - Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs. Frank Mir DISCUSSION THREAD (pre/post)



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Conduct all your discussion pre & post-fight on this fight, between Interim Heavyweight Champion *Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira* and challenger *Frank Mir* in *HERE. All* other threads concerning anything during this fight, or its outcome *WILL BE MERGED INTO THIS ONE
*
Thanks guys

*MLS*


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Minotauro all the way! 

Btw, has anyone noticed that Frank Mir has grown humble all of a sudden as the fight get's closer? Like, he's gone from a bit cocky to "Nogueira is a legend, blablabla". 

Is he preparing to lose?


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Big Nog takes this one by sub / tko round 3!


War Minotoro!


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

pliff said:


> Big Nog takes this one by sub / tko round 3!
> 
> 
> War Minotoro!


I see Nog winning, but by submission? really??

3rd/4th rd tko...Mir will win the 1st round, and that will be about it.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

joppp said:


> Minotauro all the way!
> 
> Btw, has anyone noticed that Frank Mir has grown humble all of a sudden as the fight get's closer? Like, he's gone from a bit cocky to "Nogueira is a legend, blablabla".
> 
> Is he preparing to lose?


I think Mir has always had respect for Nogueira, the stuff he did on TV was for TV. 

Something in my head keeps on telling me to take Mir but I am most likely going to go with Nogueira by T/KO


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I have Nogueira TKOing a gassed Mir late in the rounds. Submission may be the cause of victory, I think Nogueira has better submissions but I really doubt either will submit each other. Does not mean it is impossible though.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Nogueira second round submission no doubt.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

I got Nog on a 3rd or 4th round tko in what i think is going to be a much more competetive fight than people think.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Mir, 1st round submission.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Nog by TKO on a gassed Mir. No one has finished Nog.. and it won't stop with Mir.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

There's no logic behind my opinion....just purely a gut feeling. I think Nog's time has come.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

lol Mir is outclassed by Nog and no way Mir subs him.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Like i said, my feeling has no basis in reality....but for some reason i see a fresh Mir somehow slapping something on Nog.

We'll see.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

This forum will be in depression if Mir wins.


----------



## Tommo565 (Dec 13, 2008)

The more I see of Mir the more I like him. A lot of people have written him off but frankly, he's in with a good shout.

It's close but I'll say Mir by submission in the 4th Round.


----------



## k3232x (Sep 17, 2008)

If Mir were to win it would have to be in the first round. The longer the fight lasts the more it favours Nogueira.


----------



## Tommo565 (Dec 13, 2008)

k3232x said:


> If Mir were to win it would have to be in the first round. The longer the fight lasts the more it favours Nogueira.


I don't know personally - Mir is bigger but not by much and Nog wins a lot of the time by biding his time and pulling a sub out of his ass. He'll find that difficult on Mir I feel.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

The Legend said:


> This forum will be in depression if Mir wins.


If Mir wins I'll f%#&ing cry like a girl until new year!


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I am going with Mir on this on. I love me some Nogueira and respect everything he has given to this sport but I am behind Mir 100%.

Funny thing is though, I believe in Frank alot and want him to win but I just can't visualize how is going to. Decision seems to be the most logical way but he won't make it through all 25 minutes even if he has upped his gas tank.

He'll pull something out of his hat though.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'll pick Big Nog by referee stoppage in the second round.

I think the first round will be settled mostly on their feet, believe it or not. Big Nog has way better boxing and will win the exchanges. After a while, Mir will probably take Big Nog down due to frustration and use his strength to ride out the round. At the start of the second round, his weak conditioning will show and Big Nog will pick him apart with punches until Mir is no longer able to intelligently defend himself. The referee will then jump in to save Mir and then after, raise Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira's hand.

That's just my opinion, of course.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think there are some facts that no one is disputing, even Mir.

- Nog has better striking and harder hands
- Nog has never been KO'ed
- Nog has better BJJ as he has been a black belt since Mir was starting BJJ it seems
- Nog's heart is huge and only a rare few in MMA today share that gift

On the flip side the real benefit Mir has is the cage. I am not saying Nog doesn't know how to use the cage. I think the only way Mir wins this is in a transition. Standing up, Nog wins, on the ground, Nog wins, but in-between is Mir's chance. Ropes bend and give you a chance to sort of "bounce" away once you get up or make your TD's a lot more solid. In the cage that flexibility isn't there. I could see Nog standing up and getting caught with something, or when it is hitting the mat Mir setting up a triangle or arm bar a-la Mir vs Sylvia.

I am going to pick Mir as the dark horse, and I bet on him soley because of the odds, but if Nog wins I would not be surprised at all.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Mir by Sub


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I was thinking this fight would be very close and Mir wasnt getting enough credit but Mir weighed in at 252 which if Im not mistaken is 17 pounds more then he did for the Lesnar fight, Mir has been saying he has been doing so much cardio work but he has gained weight, I know figure the odds in the first round are 60% in favor of Mir, 2nd round 60% Nog, 3rd round 80% Nog, 4th round 89% Nog and 5th round 95% Nog, Why does everyone wanna turn into a fatty now?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Honestly Toxic it's because of Carwin and Brock they scare the crap out of people and they think they need to be bigger in order to compete with these huge new HW's.

Having guys 30lbs bigger then you who are in shape when you weigh 240 isn't something these guys are used to.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I was thinking this fight would be very close and Mir wasnt getting enough credit but Mir weighed in at 252 which if Im not mistaken is 17 pounds more then he did for the Lesnar fight, Mir has been saying he has been doing so much cardio work but he has gained weight, I know figure the odds in the first round are 60% in favor of Mir, 2nd round 60% Nog, 3rd round 80% Nog, 4th round 89% Nog and 5th round 95% Nog, Why does everyone wanna turn into a fatty now?


Mir weighed in at 255 for the Lesnar fight and is weighing 251 for this fight. He hasn't weighed in the 240's since his motorcycle accident and this is the lightest he has weighed since the accident. It is actually Nogueira who has put on weight who is at 246 which I don't ever remember him being that high.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Mir looks much better than in the past. Nog looked heavy, like, hanging over his shorts around the hips heavy. Is he putting on extra weight for the possible matchup with Lesnar? Problem is, Frank looked like he added some bulk and lost some belly....Nog just looks like he added some belly.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Mir weighed in at 255 for the Lesnar fight and is weighing 251 for this fight. He hasn't weighed in the 240's since his motorcycle accident and this is the lightest he has weighed since the accident. It is actually Nogueira who has put on weight who is at 246 which I don't ever remember him being that high.



Your right for some reason I thought Mir weighted in at 235 for the Lesnar fight, dunno.


----------



## Cheef_Reef (Jul 20, 2008)

wow frank mir is one outlandish dude.. anyone catch him say "I dont care if it was my mom in there I'd break her arm"

I hope Nog breaks his tonight


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Cheef_Reef said:


> wow frank mir is one outlandish dude.. anyone catch him say "I dont care if it was my mom in there I'd break her arm"
> 
> I hope Nog breaks his tonight


Mir is slightly insane, he goes on about mutilating and disfiguring people, I remember him saying some crazy stuff before the Brock fight.


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

Dear Brock Lesner,
Give me back my gold jacket.


Sincerely,

Happy Gilmore


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I said it in the shoutbox (which isn;t working for me right now) but if Mir wins I wll change my username to Number1PenisLicker. Quote me on this bullshit!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

im gonna go on a limb from most of u and say mir by sub


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

video game says it! nog via arm bar


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Cornbread, now, i'm kind of rootin for Mir


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> im gonna go on a limb from most of u and say mir by sub


I hate you right now


Im shaking right before Nog entrance..... I like Mir, but Nog needs to win this, for me


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

If Nogueira wins I will cry I've gotten 1 fight right so far.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

valvetronix said:


> I hate you right now
> 
> 
> Im shaking right before Nog entrance..... I like Mir, but Nog needs to win this, for me


haha no need to hate...love u :thumb02:


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

Mir shouldn't run around to much he might get tired :thumb02:



i'm kidding, would be cool to see the underdog win but i like both guys so its cool with whoever wins


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Mir should not have ran around the ring, now he's going to be huffing and puffing.

Future fighter beat me to it! DAMN! Take some rep.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I know, I know. The people on shoutbox have given me such a hardtime about this shit, but I am still confident. And when I am right, all of you will be digging my dick.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

WAR NOG... Lets do it


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i really like both guys too but my gut says mir...ive been wrong all night so im sure nog will


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Hmmm, this is the match i'm least hyped for because, on paper at least, it seems like Minotario is set to take this. But I like the tune that Frank Mir walked out to. I'ma have to download it. I respect Big Nog a bunch and I haven't seen much of Mir, but he is clearly talented. I don't really know who i want to win. I wouldn't mind if either of them win. Mir is the underdog so i guess it would be a nice surprise for him to pull it off, but I don't see it going to 5 rounds. But anyways, Rashad vs Forrest is our main event and that's the match that will be match of the year. Rampage vs Silva was a mismatch because Silva isn't on roids anymore:thumb02:

Go on C.B, Rampage and Rashad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> im gonna go on a limb from most of u and say mir by sub


Finally something we agree on..maybe not the sub part, but the win.



CornbreadBB said:


> I said it in the shoutbox (which isn;t working for me right now) but if Mir wins I wll change my username to Number1PenisLicker. Quote me on this bullshit!


I kinda don't want Mir to win now..


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

damn, mir is looking really impressive right now. lets see if his cardio holds up

wow...damn thats the best i've seen mir. i guess this is a night of upsets for many.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Nog, lets not always go straight back.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I was waiting for Nog to get dropped, it happened on time as usual.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

mir doing great


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

Dude mir is really looking good... i'm kinda rooting for him :thumb02:


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Nog fights like he is blind.


----------



## k3232x (Sep 17, 2008)

Mir looks great.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

mir better finish this in the next round or ill think he will gas... hes working overtime


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Frank Mir is out striking Big Nog? How so? I'm reading play by play so tell me how it looks. Big Nog has some of the best hands in the heavyweight division while Frank Mir has not really shown impressive stand up in my opinion.

This is interesting.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Mir is reallyimpression me, but he will get caught. Nog is going to beat him, he took shots from much harder dudes than Mir. Minotauro will not lose and if he does, I'm fucked!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Me likes wut I see so far.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

OMG all I want for xmas is for Mir to shut the nut huggers up.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> Mir is reallyimpression me, but he will get caught. Nog is going to beat him, he took shots from much harder dudes than Mir. Minotauro will not lose and if he does, I'm fucked!


yes u r


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

WHAT THE **** !!!! !NICE stoppage assholeeee


----------



## purple_haze (Oct 24, 2006)

dude i can't believe minotaro is getting outboxed by mir. this match is making me looking at mir in a new light all together. Glad these are one of the nights i didn't bet on anybody or i would've lost all my matches.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im at a loss for words


----------



## k3232x (Sep 17, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> I said it in the shoutbox (which isn;t working for me right now) but if Mir wins I wll change my username to Number1PenisLicker. Quote me on this bullshit!


:thumb02:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hahahhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahha Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

WHAT THE ****!??!?!? Mods, change my username to wait I deserved. Fuckkk thissss, I am now a penis lover.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

wandy now nog ! i mean WHAT THE ****! who is next? fedor?


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Didn't see that coming... Daaaaaaaamn.


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

i am now a mir fan..

WAR MIR!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That fight barely even went to the ground!


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

Omfg Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

wheeeeeeeeeewww!! My wife is so mad right now!!

hahahahha


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Um...all I can say i WOW..guess there really is a first time for everything..I haven't seen Mir fight much but I thought you lot said he had no stand up???????


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Woooooooooooo!!! 2 for 2 baby...one more!!!!


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

dontazo said:


> wandy now nog ! i mean WHAT THE ****! who is next? fedor?


dude stop dont go that far :confused05: lol


----------



## BJJ Fight Team (Nov 19, 2008)

god sportbook.com is hating me today. if you dont believe check my post on here. Rampage win- dollaway win- Mir win show me the money im on fire! called it again. FRANK MIR!


----------



## Cheef_Reef (Jul 20, 2008)

Nog looked like an old man.. wtf was that.. all respect due to Mir, but his strikes were slow and he threw the same combo every single time, why Nog kept taking those shots is beyond me


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> Mir is reallyimpression me, but he will get caught. Nog is going to beat him, he took shots from much harder dudes than Mir. Minotauro will not lose and if he does, I'm fucked!


lol dude u are fucked


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I know nothing about MMA at all I seriously have no clue how that happened.

Nogueira is clearly not at the level he used to be anymore.

I guess it wasn't just an excuse to discount a possible Brock win over Nog.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

that was a bad ******* stoppage cmonnnnnnn


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I wanted Mir to sub him but at least he won...f*ck yeah


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

dontazo said:


> that was a bad ******* stoppage cmonnnnnnn


Here come the nuthuggers and excuses^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

He hasn't really shown good stand up before. Shown is the key word, though.

Impressive performance.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i was thinking a sub tooo but YES soo happy i knew MIR could do.....feel for nog though


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

i still have some nogs ballz in my mouth ... let me swallow it


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

I never picked this fight but i thought people were crazy to not give Mir a chance. Nog been looking old to me so while i thought he had the best chance to win, i felt wear and tear could play a role.

The ref still have to let Nog get completely knocked out b4 ending the fight.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I can't belive this shit, I am such an asshole. How the **** did he win?!!!? This is so lame. He ******* beat Nog and he deservwes it. Nog you broke my heart...I hate what's going to happen to MMA now. He ******* better beat Lesnar.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Please, let us not start with the excuses here guys..fair fight..fair stoppage.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

Man, those years of taking a beating indeed took its toll.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

mir is a great guy though... i wouldnt mind him as a champ. no matter though velasquez will wreck the division in due time


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

fedor vs mir ? anyone?

props to mir


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

What a card!!!Tonight!!


----------



## k3232x (Sep 17, 2008)

lol Frank Mir talking smack to Lesnar.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

**Spoiler* What did i tell you guys!!!*

I dont know how many neg reps i got saying Frank mir and Rampage Jackson are going to dominate. I told you guys!!! Im so glad i can rub it in your faces cuz you guys were so confident in your picks. Haha wanderlei sucks and nog is past his prime. YES!!!!!!!!!!!! Rampage is back baby and Frank Mir is going to get that title.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i think it was a fair fight these refs r great....he got nog....I always believed in Mir im so happy yayayayayayay


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Does this shit mean I need to change my user name?!


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

what Now Nog Nuthuggers?????? Hahahahaahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Murr > Fedor


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

yea lol and btw is this the ultimate card of upsets ?


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you frank mir :thumb02:


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

frank MURRRRRRR!!!!
so many upsets man... forest is next. mark my words


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

frank mir for the win!



on to the griffin-evans thread


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree, but remember Jackson is actually from PRIDE. But yea, thank christ Mir won to silence the nuthuggers. I voted on Mir in vBookie too.

NOG looked like an old man out there, slow and disabled.


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

dontazo said:


> fedor vs mir ? anyone?
> 
> props to mir


Don't be so daft! Shoot, everyone else has lost this year, Fedor is next, right?


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

tepang don't go that far plz


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

alot of upset but mir winning helps my sadness from the silva/rampge fight completely


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Good Job Mir. He beat a legend.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Man what's going on. Rampage certainly had a chance, but Nog. Not to dicount Mir, but it looked like he was hungry tonight. The cards were in his favor. It's not so much the win it's the next fight that worries me. Brock can NOT be the champion of UFC at this point in his career although he's entertaining. Down the road certainly, but it's just going to invite the wolves. Well I had a weird vision a long time ago that Mirco would could back and KO him or Fedor unless Mir can repeat. Anyone else for a loss of word. Don't think Nog has ever been TKOed or KOed before this.


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> Does this shit mean I need to change my user name?!


haha i'd say no. thats cruel and unusual punishment if u ask me but meh, what do i know.


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

murr Will Break Lesnars Leg Like He Did To Tim Sylvias, Mark My Wurds


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

so mir is top 3 hw?!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hahahhahahahaha

I said it!!!!!

I was one of the few people here saying rampage and Mir are taking this. Dont doubt Mir!!! he gets stuff done.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Impressive performance from Mir.

Big Nog will always be a PRIDE legend to me. This doesn't change that.


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

Frank Mir has some accurate and fast hands!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Hahahhahahahaha
> 
> I said it!!!!!
> 
> I was one of the few people here saying rampage and Mir are taking this. *Dont doubt Mir!!! he gets stuff done.*


agreed...never doubted him


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Its official, I know d*ck about this sport. Rampage and Frank Mir proved that tonight! Congrats to Frank!


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

HW rankings... hmmm :confused02:


----------



## BlitzGT (Aug 16, 2008)

Mur v Lesnar.

Now we just need AA to ko Fedor and nobodies nuts are going to be left to hug.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

good job for mir. i just hope brock donkey kongs him. He just rubbed me wrong (no ****) as a being a douche on TUF.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Hahahhahahahaha
> 
> I said it!!!!!
> 
> I was one of the few people here saying rampage and Mir are taking this. Dont doubt Mir!!! he gets stuff done.


Shut the **** up. No one cares.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

GODDAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:angry01:
NO! NOT TO HIM! NOT THIS WAY!!!:sad03::sad02:

What da hell happened? What was wrong with minotauro? He never fought as bad as tonight!GODDAMIT I'M SICK OF ALL THIS UPSETS! That guy tonight wasn't even a shadow of Minotauro!!!


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

BlitzGT said:


> Mur v Lesnar.
> 
> Now we just need AA to ko Fedor and nobodies nuts are going to be left to hug.


wanderlei losing and then fedor? that would just kill me


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

I want to cry.. This is he worst day ever.. First wand, now nog.. I'm nothing short of devestated..


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm in disbelief. Nogueira looked like a shot fighter, this still doesn't change his legacy. Ali lost back to back, he's still the greatest


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

cro cop , fedor , silvia could not finish nog and ******* MIR DID??????? lets be honest , stoppage was bullshit


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

Not even going to watch Forrest Evans....



I really have no desire to watch anymore.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

wukkadb said:


> Shut the **** up. No one cares.


HAHAHHAHAHAHA
Dont cry that your lover got his ass handed to him. You dont have to take it out on me because im right.

Hah


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

ok sooo what? we got it!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

dontazo said:


> cro cop , fedor , silvia could not finish nog and ******* MIR DID??????? *lets be honest , stoppage was bullshit*


disagree...even though i support mir the whole time i truely believe it was fair


----------



## RestInPeace (Jan 1, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> HAHAHHAHAHAHA
> Dont cry that your lover got his ass handed to him. You dont have to take it out on me because im right.
> 
> Hah


You know what, **** you. Mir earned it definitely, and I'm disappointed in Nog, but Mir was pretty damn determined and focused in there.


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

dontazo said:


> cro cop , fedor , silvia could not finish nog and ******* MIR DID??????? lets be honest , stoppage was bullshit


hope your kidding


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> disagree...even though i support mir the whole time i truely believe it was fair


how can u say that was a good stoppage? good job mir ! but **** that was not a good stoppage


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

dontazo said:


> cro cop , fedor , silvia could not finish nog and ******* MIR DID??????? lets be honest , stoppage was bullshit


Im a HUGE big Nog fan... but the reality of the situation was that he wasnt defending himself... so the ref had to stop it.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

It was definitely fair guys..


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

dontazo said:


> cro cop , fedor , silvia could not finish nog and ******* MIR DID??????? lets be honest , stoppage was bullshit


Well, since THOSE guys couldn't do it, it was bound to happen sooner.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

but not by MUR lol anyway ... mur vs lesnar 2 will draw some seriouse money


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

D.P. said:


> It was definitely fair guys..


dropped him 3 times and then the third didn't defend himself, i call that a good stoppage


----------



## RestInPeace (Jan 1, 2007)

It was a fair stoppage but Nog wasn't out. He was not intelligently defending himself and that constitutes the stoppage. He did stumble when he stood up but I think that was just because of the overwhelming moment. Props to Mir.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

dontazo said:


> but not by MUR lol anyway ... mur vs lesnar 2 will draw some seriouse money


NO F'N kidding eh? 

I still cant believe it... MIR???!?!


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

mur is top 3 hw


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

I am glad Mir was so respectful in the post-fight... If it was anything like CBs post fight I wouold be in the ER right now for punching a hole or three thru my plasma screen...




Still got a qweasy stomache... Cant belive this even happened


----------



## Hazflo (Oct 17, 2007)

WOW way 2 go Frank i still can believe that.
How bad do u wanna see Mir Lesnar 2 now:thumb02:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

The Nogueira that took Fedor's beating > Nogueira that got tagged by Mir


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

valvetronix said:


> I am glad Mir was so respectful in the post-fight... If it was anything like CBs post fight I wouold be in the ER right now for punching a hole or three thru my plasma screen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u still hate me


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> u still hate me


Maybe just alittle

Very impressed with Mir... Just eh... Nog is my idol still very very bummed im sitting in my chair drinking in silence now 

raise01:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

RestInPeace said:


> You know what, **** you. Mir earned it definitely, and I'm disappointed in Nog, but Mir was pretty damn determined and focused in there.


Whoa whoa whoa

anyone wanna warn this guy??

hay buddy
Mir fuckd up him
and you wish id let you **** me

Also

the stoppage was more then fair LOL
i cant believe nog nut huggers are resorting to that.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Okay, Mir won, I can't deny that shit. But who else would have predictied that shit?! I'm sorry, I lost and I desrved it.


----------



## vonrock (Feb 3, 2008)

Apparently the guys at UFC.com don't want to believe the loss either...


"Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira Wins by Technical Knock Out at 2:54 in the 2nd round . "

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=EventDetail.FightCard&eid=1782&ShowResults=1


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

haha nice


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

At least Rashad won. I still can't believe Nog got stopped.


----------



## RestInPeace (Jan 1, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa
> 
> anyone wanna warn this guy??
> 
> ...


Hey I agree with you Nog got his ass kicked. Us Nog lovers are very sensitive when our idol gets finished, what do you expect.


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

wow..i am blown away by frank. i can't believe i am saying this, but i am now a frank mir fan. he really impressed me with his boxing tonight. he absolutely dominated nog in every aspect of the fight..aaand i lost all my vbookie points on this fight. damn you, nog.


----------



## Dnash (Sep 7, 2008)

I gotta say, Frank impressed the heck out of me in this fight. I never expected to see Nog get dropped that many times, let alone stopped.


----------



## 2 Clean Knees (Jan 7, 2008)

Mir won fair and square. Best hands seen from Mir yet and I hope he beats Brock.

However, what was going on with Big Nog! That was the most suprising factor for me. He barely engaged and looked like an old dude just wandering around getting combo'd in the face.

..not a good night for the Brazilians!


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

Mir looked awesome tonight. I kind of with each fighter would have come out in the gi and had a traditional BJJ match. LOL

Mir vs Lesnar will be a very interesting fight.


----------



## olkeller (Jul 6, 2008)

Im not a nog nut hugger and mir was winning the fight but that stoppage seemed a little quickespecially considering in was nog and watching the rashad griffen fight the first take down and beating griffen took was way worse than that and it wasnt stoped. I just wish it wasnt stoped and then we could of had a more decisive win that i think the way the fight was going would of happened.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

I didn't feel anything. After that first round, I just resigned all hope and slowly watched yet another legend fall. At first I thought it was an early stoppage, but... hardly changed anything, did it? That was not Nog fighting... First CC, then Wanderlei, and now Nog... 

Fair and square fight, Mir won. But he did not win over Nogueira, he won over some old man I did not recognize, other than by appearence. That. Was. Not. Nog. It was like if you took all of his weaknesses and multiplied them by 10 and diminished his strengths. 

You know what? F**k Fedor, Bob Sapp, Tim Sylvia, Cro Cop and Heath Herring. you made him this way, are you happy now?

Mir better break Brock's limbs one by one. I will savor it. 

(But why, oh why does the legends keep dying?)

Right now I'm listening to sad music and feeling pointless.


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

olkeller said:


> Im not a nog nut hugger and mir was winning the fight but that stoppage seemed a little quickespecially considering in was nog and watching the rashad griffen fight the first take down and beating griffen took was way worse than that and it wasnt stoped. I just wish it wasnt stoped and then we could of had a more decisive win that i think the way the fight was going would of happened.


You also have to consider that it was about the 5th time that Nog was knocked down. How much more could he take? Not much in my opinion.


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

anyone else notice big nog was crying after the fight? hahah whos your daddy *****! Never been knocked out my ass, mir cant even box and he ran over him.


hey at least nogs team won :thumbsup:


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

there's so much instability in the sport, where titles and rankings are changing by the day. the era of total domination may be over (other than anderson silva).


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

Like people were saying before, Nog's past wars gotta catch up to him some time, I believe they just did.


----------



## sho88 (Dec 27, 2008)

Mir looked great, nog didnt.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Tepang said:


> anyone else notice *big nog was crying after the fight*? hahah whos your daddy *****! Never been knocked out my ass, mir cant even box and he ran over him.


Did not see anything. 

Also: I will turn your ass red motherf&&&er if you don't lay off it soon. I do understand Nog "nuthuggers" (god, lay it off with that term already) has been quite many on this forum, but please man lay off it will ya?

Damone shall be quite outraged with you otherwise.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

joppp said:


> I didn't feel anything. After that first round, I just resigned all hope and slowly watched yet another legend fall. At first I thought it was an early stoppage, but... hardly changed anything, did it? That was not Nog fighting... First CC, then Wanderlei, and now Nog...
> 
> Fair and square fight, Mir won. But he did not win over Nogueira, he won over some old man I did not recognize, other than by appearence. That. Was. Not. Nog. It was like if you took all of his weaknesses and multiplied them by 10 and diminished his strengths.
> 
> ...


Nogueira hasn't looked the same since the second Barnett fight. But hey, nobody is going to look back on Nogueira's career and remember this. Like you never hear about Ali being beat up by Trevor Berbick or Sugar Ray Leanard losing to Chamacho. Hell, who had the better career; Buster Douglas or Mike Tyson? MMA is too young to look back now, but those are the best examples I can think of. 

But holy shit, Brock Lesnar and Frank Mir are going to fight again for the UFC hw title. WUT


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

i'm so glad mir won, but my heart also goes out to nog, who's a true champion of the sport, a gentleman, and a nice human being.


and i noticed the tears coming out of nog's eyes during the announcement too 

you just can't have any animosity towards nog, you just can't.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

RaisingCajun said:


> You also have to consider that it was about the 5th time that Nog was knocked down. How much more could he take? Not much in my opinion.


You are right. That was just one of those comments people make when they don't agree with a stoppage...OR they are in denial their guy lost. It's right along those comments about how it wasn't the same Nog he used to be. Reality is, it's the same fighter, you are making excuses for him getting handled by someone you didn't think would be able to handle him. Ahh my guy lost, I'll make excuses for him. WRONG. He was outclassed on the feet. Mir actually looked really good on his feet compared to his normal standup. Mir said it best at the end of the fight. I highly doubt Nog will have as many excuses as the online "community" does :confused03: And no, I'm not a Mir nuthugger. Just stating the obvious that is said about any big name fighter when they lose. Oh it wasn't the same guy:confused03::confused02:


----------



## unclehulka13 (Nov 17, 2008)

Frank Mir does the impossible. I never doubted him for a second. I knew eventually he would come back and be dominant again, I'm just glad he did it against a legend in the sport. Mir is gonna take lesnar and beat him like a baby.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Nogueira hasn't looked the same since the second Barnett fight. But hey, nobody is going to look back on Nogueira's career and remember this. Like you never hear about Ali being beat up by Trevor Berbick or Sugar Ray Leanard losing to Chamacho. Hell, who had the better career; Buster Douglas or Mike Tyson? MMA is too young to look back now, but those are the best examples I can think of.
> 
> But holy shit, Brock Lesnar and Frank Mir are going to fight again for the UFC hw title. WUT


Yeah, I'll just have to live with this I guess...


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I really like Nog AND Mur for totally different reasons. Sad to see Nog lose it because he's such a class act and a true champion, happy for Mur with all the work he's done to get back to championship contention. Most of all though, I'm happy to know who is going to be facing Lesnar next for the title, honestly I was hoping for Mir because I think after the way that first fight went down a second fight was in order. And the trashtalk from Mur after the win, man I'm actually scared for his safety next time he fights Lesnar. We saw what Lesnar did to Herring and their beef was private. Solid stand up from Mur tonight, of all the fighters in the world about the last one I would expect to KO the steel jawed Nog was Mur. Congrats on a great win.

PS thanks Mur, I bet on you tonight.


----------



## Toro (Aug 11, 2007)

It was very sad to see Nog lose like that. Congrats to Mir though. He looked great despite the fact that Nog looked very slow and didn't have an answer for Mir's standup.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Everyone and all the haters can kiss my butt,, I called the MIR victory 5 weeks ago and no one give him a chance,,  It pisses me off 99% of the people on here down talked Mir and didn't give him a shot in hell,, and now all of you guys(you know who you are) are saying, "I was hoping Mir would win, he deserves it blablablalbah",, and last week it was Nog out classes Mir in every faucet of the game, and I quote "Nog outclasses Mir on the ground in the sub game, and ESPECIALLY the boxing",,, well you were wrong,, ahhaahahahhh I TOLD YOU I TOLD YOU I TOLD YOU GUYS<< sorry just had to get the post out,,


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I am glad the odds were too good not to bet on Mir! A buddy and I were talking right before the fight that if Sylvia didn't follow Nog to the ground he might have won, funny that Mir used that strategy and won.


----------



## knucklehead (Oct 22, 1992)

Terry77 said:


> Nogueira hasn't looked the same since the second Barnett fight. But hey, nobody is going to look back on Nogueira's career and remember this. Like you never hear about Ali being beat up by Trevor Berbick or Sugar Ray Leanard losing to Chamacho. Hell, who had the better career; Buster Douglas or Mike Tyson? MMA is too young to look back now, but those are the best examples I can think of.
> 
> But holy shit, Brock Lesnar and Frank Mir are going to fight again for the UFC hw title. WUT


I concour


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

I liked nogiera's music though-rolling stones' gimme shelter.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Realized that now Nog can finally fight against Couture. Guess that's the consolation. The two fighters that should have won ended up losing. Go figure...

UFC 97/98 
Mir vs Brock
Nog vs Couture


----------



## rdrush (Mar 5, 2007)

This was by far one of the worst stoppages I can remember. And just as Herb was starting do so well....

That being said, congrats to Mir. He was dominating that entire fight. Hell I scored that first round 10-8 with the two knockdowns. But come on, how can you do that to a guy like Nog. The guy is notorious for never being finished, and his first tko comes from something like that?!?!?! He wasn't flailing around, had his head off the gound and just put Mir into guard as the fight was stopped. Brutal imo. But heres going to Mir raping Lesnar.

At least with this result we may be able to see the fight everyone wanted to see in the first place with Nogueria vs Randy.

But f*ck that was a gay stoppage.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

jongurley said:


> Everyone and all the haters can kiss my butt,, I called the MIR victory 5 weeks ago and no one give him a chance,,  It pisses me off 99% of the people on here down talked Mir and didn't give him a shot in hell,, and now all of you guys(you know who you are) are saying, "I was hoping Mir would win, he deserves it blablablalbah",, and last week it was Nog out classes Mir in every faucet of the game, and I quote "Nog outclasses Mir on the ground in the sub game, and ESPECIALLY the boxing",,, well you were wrong,, ahhaahahahhh I TOLD YOU I TOLD YOU I TOLD YOU GUYS<< sorry just had to get the post out,,



I bet on Mir and only Mir, you can check vBookie, the NOG nuthuggary was horrific leading up to this fight. NOG looked like an old man out there.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

sicc said:


> I bet on Mir and only Mir, you can check vBookie, the NOG nuthuggary was horrific leading up to this fight. *NOG looked like an old man out there.*


As a matter of fact yes. Totally. Props to picking Mir, he really deserved to win this the way Nog fought here. You don't have any idea how much it hurts for me to write this.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Not to gloat, because that's not cool.

I am wondering what some of the more regular posters think when they chime in though. Those that bought into the conventional wisdom might have to reconsider things regarding Mir. He's not junk afterall.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

WoW! i honestly didnt see that comming! i was pulling for Mir, but didnt think that was gonna happen. stoppage was fine, Nog was gettin battered..... i love Nog too so that was tought to watch, but still im happy to see Brock and Mir fight again. This time Brock gonna win.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Mir is back. Thinking back to all the arguments that Nog had way better hands is laughable at this point. 

Mir dominated that fight. First round was 10-8, then he knocks him out. Very impressive.

I think Lesnar looked uncomfortable when Mir confronted him. Mir intimidated him.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

OMG NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  
That was awful to watch
hell i hap hope after the 1st still, but that was brutal. Hell, the whole crowd was just brutal


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Nog was in trouble however it's Nog. I think it very well could have been over there but defiantly should have been let go longer as it is Nog.

He looked very sluggish, the beatings he has endured are taking toll. He seems blind in his right eye, I have noticed it has been closing up and he didn't seem to see the punches coming.

He is a legend, an inspiration and a real life Rocky. I think Nog needs to retire.

Mir looked impressive though.


----------



## cooljellow (Dec 28, 2008)

Flak said:


> Like i said, my feeling has no basis in reality....but for some reason i see a fresh Mir somehow slapping something on Nog.
> 
> We'll see.


Your 6th sense comes through...


----------



## cooljellow (Dec 28, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> I said it in the shoutbox (which isn;t working for me right now) but if Mir wins I wll change my username to Number1PenisLicker. Quote me on this bullshit!


So when will we see this change? :happy03:


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

unclehulka13 said:


> Frank Mir does the impossible. I never doubted him for a second. I knew eventually he would come back and be dominant again, I'm just glad he did it against a legend in the sport. Mir is gonna take lesnar and beat him like a baby.


I so hope you are right. Mir has paid his dues, he has earned his UFC standing. Lesnar is immpressive, but has not earned his standing.


----------



## Eva4eva (Dec 28, 2008)

The stoppage was fine. Nog was woozy when he stood up, I have no problem with Herb Dean's decision nor should anyone else.

Mir did look good, but let's be honest, that wasn't the same Nog we all know. Not to take anything away from Mir, but it didn't seem like Nog really cared about this fight. I don't know if it was an injury or what, but he did not look crisp at all.

As for the Mir-Lesnar II I think this is great and exactly what the UFC was hoping for. I got Lesnar TKO in the 2nd round. He's not getting subbed a second time, he and his camp know better. He is still improving dramatically each fight...it's scary to think how good he will be when he actually learns this sport.


----------



## Royce (Nov 10, 2008)

nog just aged.he looked nothing like the old nog.
we all saw the signs before the fight.what can u do 

the only good thing i can think of regarding this fight is brock showering down HammerFists on mur and shuting him up..just do it brock..dammit.

nog will always be rememberd as a legend.not all fightes are ment to fight till their 40.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Yep, I was wrong. Mir won that fair and square and looked better than he's ever looked before.

Nog has looked slow since entering the UFC and as many of you know... Before the UFC Nog didn't "almost" get KO'd every fight.

After what I saw last night I'm actually happy Mir won. I think Mir has a BETTER chance than Nog to beat Brock. Don't think it will happen again, but I think he's going to be the tougher match-up at this point in their careers.

The old Nog is gone, and I hope he hangs up his gloves after a fight with Couture.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I am so disillusioned. Also, I should never go on shoutbox when I'm drunk.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

CornbreadBB said:


> I am so disillusioned. Also, I should never go on shoutbox when I'm drunk.


#1PL:laugh: Oh man you really stepped in it.


----------



## Temeura (Dec 28, 2008)

Nog is done!

All the respect in the world to Mir, that was extremely impressive. Mir was known to many as maybe being the worst striker in the history of the UFC heavyweight division. His improvement in this aspect is staggering.

All that being said, being dropped 3 times by Frank Mir is a joke. His chin fell apart in front of our eyes. We all knew it was going to happen at some time, but not to Mir.

It was a sad sight


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn, I defended Mir countless time saying he was so underated in both BJJ and his striking that it was ridicullous then I got cold feet and jumped back on the Nog bus before the fight, Wow though did Mir ever look the best he has ever looked last night and he was humble saying he was afraid of Nog and even he didnt think he could beat him.


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> You are right. That was just one of those comments people make when they don't agree with a stoppage...OR they are in denial their guy lost. It's right along those comments about how it wasn't the same Nog he used to be. Reality is, it's the same fighter, you are making excuses for him getting handled by someone you didn't think would be able to handle him. Ahh my guy lost, I'll make excuses for him. WRONG. He was outclassed on the feet. Mir actually looked really good on his feet compared to his normal standup. Mir said it best at the end of the fight. I highly doubt Nog will have as many excuses as the online "community" does :confused03: And no, I'm not a Mir nuthugger. Just stating the obvious that is said about any big name fighter when they lose. Oh it wasn't the same guy:confused03::confused02:


First off Nog has always been, and is still my favorite fighter of all time.

The simple fact is, this WAS NOT the same Nog as we are used to. Of course that happens and all props go to Mir for the win.

If you honestly think Nog fought his normal fight, and just lost, then you haven ever seen a Nog fight sorry. :dunno:


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

I just came in to say how utterly impressed I was with Mir. To all you Nog fan boys saying it wasn't the same Nog, you're wrong, it was the same Nog. The difference was in Mir. 

And yes, I fully expected Nog to win this fight.

Amazing! What a quality UFC.


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

out 4 the count said:


> I just came in to say how utterly impressed I was with Mir. To all you Nog fan boys saying it wasn't the same Nog, you're wrong, it was the same Nog. The difference was in Mir.
> 
> And yes, I fully expected Nog to win this fight.
> 
> Amazing! What a quality UFC.


Already said it twice now. Props to Mir, but...


If you thought that was the same Nog, you have never seen him fight.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

valvetronix said:


> Already said it twice now. Props to Mir, but...
> 
> 
> If you thought that was the same Nog, you have never seen him fight.


It sure didn't look like he was there to win


----------



## delaghetto (Dec 28, 2008)

Pssss..

I think the stoppage was too soon.. Nog was concious and trying to get his knees in to protect himself and take Mir in open guard.. look at it in slow motion.. 

Comon!! Nog has taken so many beatings.. worse that this from Crocop, Sapp and Fedor. WDF!!.. 

It's true he was knocked down a few times in this fight, but Mir was using strategy, he was knocking and getting up, no ground and pound, so that's why he knocked but asfew times, but same Nog Survival mode as always, so I don't agree with the stoppage.. He won by G&P, but as soon as Nog would take guard, he would get up again.. crap crap crappy..

You can't throw down a legend like this!! fkin Bsht!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

There was nothing wrong with the stoppage, Nogs taken some beating but this fight wasnt in Pride it was in the UFC and by UFC standards it was over.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

To say it wasn't the same Nog is only half correct. It wasn't the Nog from the Pride days, but it absolutely was the same Nog we've seen twice before in the UFC.

Herring dropped him and was just too afraid to go in for the finish, and he was getting picked apart by Sylvia for 3 rounds and got dropped before he managed to pull guard FTW.

So, to say it wasn't the same guy is unfair to Mir. He looked similar to what he did in his last two fights, and people were still all over him saying Mir had no chance. If it wasn't the same guy, why weren't people saying it when he fought Herring or Sylvia?

Mir looked great. His striking has improved ten fold. Nog didn't give Mir that fight, Mir straight up took it from him.


----------



## delaghetto (Dec 28, 2008)

Toxic said:


> There was nothing wrong with the stoppage, Nogs taken some beating but this fight wasnt in Pride it was in the UFC and by UFC standards it was over.


Sorry man but dunno what ya talking!! UFC Standards?? WDF!! You just have to see the fight between Kongo and Al Turk!! Turk got hit in the ground for like more than 20 straight shots in da face!! and no stoppage for so long by Mazzagatti.. This chode Herb Dean is an !##?"@@ !!


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

Flak said:


> If it wasn't the same guy, why weren't people saying it when he fought Herring or Sylvia?


Because Nog actually fought back in those fights.

He threw how many punches in the Mir fight? And we cant say he just dosent have any striking, he obviously does.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I was way off in this one. I really thought Big Nog had this one walking away.

Man, was I off...


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

out 4 the count said:


> I just came in to say how utterly impressed I was with Mir. To all you Nog fan boys saying it wasn't the same Nog, you're wrong, it was the same Nog. The difference was in Mir.
> 
> And yes, I fully expected Nog to win this fight.
> 
> Amazing! What a quality UFC.


Agreed. I knew Mir was improving his standup and cardio, but I didn't know he would destroy Nog standing like that. Awesome 3 hit combos (the same ones people were making fun of when he told his fighters to do them tuf), awesome game plan and overall extremely powerful performance. It wasn't Nog being bad, it was Mir being just so much better. ^^


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah, I was really impressed with Mir's standup. I mean, he knocked out Wes Sims, but tooling Nogueira on the feet is a different thing entirely.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

delaghetto said:


> Sorry man but dunno what ya talking!! UFC Standards?? WDF!! You just have to see the fight between Kongo and Al Turk!! Turk got hit in the ground for like more than 20 straight shots in da face!! and no stoppage for so long by Mazzagatti.. This chode Herb Dean is an !##?"@@ !!


 But the entire time Al Turk was eating those shots he was trying to improve his position, and the GnP was what was doing the damage to Al Turk the shot that dropped Nog was what hurt him.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow. Props to Mir. I expected Nog's stand-up to be better and I was way off. Mir showed some heavy hands, nice combos and I think an ab or two as well.

Lesnar/Mir II got a lot more interesting.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

valvetronix said:


> Because Nog actually fought back in those fights.
> 
> He threw how many punches in the Mir fight? And we cant say he just dosent have any striking, he obviously does.


How many strikes did he throw against Sylvia? He didn't throw strikes last night because Mir wouldn't let him and always got off first; plus Mir was throwing combinations. Kept him off balance, and kept hitting him in the face. 

It's not like Nog was stopping himself, Mir kept him from throwing strikes.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

People really need to give Mir credit here, Last night was the single most impressive fight in Mir's career and considering Mir is a former UFC champ that means alot.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Im not gonna lie Mir did look like the much more athletic fighter. He was way to fast for Nog in the stand up. 

Really good win for Mir and I enjoyed his post fight shit. I think people forget sometimes just how much hes gone through to get back to this point. 

Props to Frank, I really didnt think he had some stand up like that and he proved me wrong.


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

Flak said:


> It's not like Nog was stopping himself, Mir kept him from throwing strikes.


:dunno:


:confused02:


Getting punched does not stop you from throwing strikes.

There are obviouslly some reason why Nogueira wasnt countering. Wether it was him deciding he didnt want to hurt anyone, or him deciding that he wanted to focus more on the stadium lights are both more practical than him conciously thinking "Wow, Frank Mir just punched me, lets stand here and not do anything"

No offense... I have personally been punched, rather hard too, in MMA competition, it does not have this effect on people.

And again, props to Mir for the win, and I am excited to see him get a good solid win.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I don't buy it.

I think getting punched in the face absolutely affects your offense.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Flak said:


> I don't buy it.
> 
> I think getting punched in the face absolutely affects your offense.


I agree. 

Especially when youre a striker like Nog who is more of a technical boxer then brawler. Hes not like Leben or a Wandy who answers strikes by pushing forward and throwing bombs. 

Just like I said before Mir was just much faster at beating Nog to the punch. Before Nog could even get his punches going Mir was all over him and if you dont think having pressure like that can affect you returning fire then you have never been punched in the face by a guy who weighs like 250 pounds.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Nog looked like a drunk, over the hill boxer in that fight...

:dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Nogueira has been hit before, it's not like he always does an amazing job at avoiding punches, the only difference is that this time he was stopped before he could retaliate, Mir didn't let him fight his fight.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Another thing to discuss, would overall HW ranking look like Fedor-Mir-Nog-Barnett-Arlovski-Brock now? Mir is the only person to ever finish Nog, so that means #2 or #3 in my book. Opinions?


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Diokhan said:


> Another thing to discuss, would overall HW ranking look like Fedor-Mir-Nog-Barnett-Arlovski-Brock now? Mir is the only person to ever finish Nog, so that means #2 or #3 in my book. Opinions?



*honestly.....I have a problem with these ranking systems. They seem rather error-prone and lame*


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Diokhan said:


> Another thing to discuss, would overall HW ranking look like Fedor-Mir-Nog-Barnett-Arlovski-Brock now? Mir is the only person to ever finish Nog, so that means #2 or #3 in my book. Opinions?


I think it more or less looks that way after Mir just beat Lesnar, who beat Randy.

1) Fedor
2) Mir
3) Barnett
4) Arlovski
5) Brock
6) Big Nog
7) Randy
8) Kongo
9) Gonzaga
10) Big Tim


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

me said:


> As much as I reallyyyyyy don't want to see it, I'm taking Mir in this one. After watching Nog's last 2 fights, I'm really worried about how relaxed he looked in his standup. He looked so slow and took way too many shots from Sylvia, not to mention that nasty kick from Herring. His take down attempts on Sylvia were simply not good. I realize he never was the fastest guy, but something is telling me Mir's gameplan is to just try and move quickly and catch him like Herring did.


In hindsight, maybe this wasn't worth a shitload of neg reps? :thumbsdown:


----------



## greenwood (Dec 1, 2008)

I think Nog is still a legend in my opinon, but Frank Mir came in for the kill. He was excellent with his striking. I never doubted that he would win this fight by looking at the last few fights of big Nog's. I think the Frank Mir before his accident is back now for a while.


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

the unknown said:


> I finally got to see the fight and Mir was really fine tuned for this one. NOG was just having a hard time adjusting to Mir.
> 
> To say that NOG looked "old" "tired" "drunk" is only taking away from Mir's conditioning and advancement in his striking style. Give credit where credit is do.
> 
> ...on a another note, I loved the way he called out Leslie...I mean Lesnar. Lesnar looked taken aback and worried. I can't wait for Mir to break that carnival freak's arm or leg.


Again, I am amazed that MMA has fans like this. That want to see a fighter get their arm or leg broken.

You honestly disgust me.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

the unknown said:


> I finally got to see the fight and Mir was really fine tuned for this one. NOG was just having a hard time adjusting to Mir.
> 
> To say that NOG looked "old" "tired" "drunk" is only taking away from Mir's conditioning and advancement in his striking style. Give credit where credit is do.
> 
> ...on a another note, I loved the way he called out Leslie...I mean Lesnar. Lesnar looked taken aback and worried. I can't wait for Mir to break that carnival freak's arm or leg.


Good Post till the end:thumb02: You seriously thought Lesnar looked worried? Why is Lesnar a carnival freak? Let me guess....It's something intelligent like how he is built? Or maybe his former job as a "pro" wrestler? I'm sure that has to be it. Lord knows nobody can be built different than most of the other guys fighting and be a former wrestler without being a freak:thumbsup: 

What Mir did was help to sell the upcoming fight between himself and Lesnar. If anything, Lesnar looked like he wanted to get in the cage and give his own side of things. At least that was obvious to anyone I have talked to that watched the fights. Maybe we're strange like that:dunno:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Lesnar looked in no way worried.


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

the unknown said:


> you have a human male showing striking characteristics of text book "enhancement"


Please produce text book samples of characteristics of enhancement, with bibliographic information, and how they coincide with Brock Lesnar. Thank you.



the unknown said:


> Also, it doesn't help that said person was an active character in the WWE. A venue known for it's ( shall we say) relaxed oversight of "enhancing supplements".


I also would like to add that; Lesnar had the same body size, and shape during his NCAA wrestling days. Do you belive the NCAA organization, and the highly respectable testing they perform to be, and I quote _'for it's ( shall we say) relaxed oversight of "enhancing supplements"'_?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

the unknown said:


> Yes I truly did! He understands the UFC is his last venue to turn a real good dollar.
> 
> reasons for thinking, carnival freak? Let's start with the fact that his body shape is NOT common of a male human being but very common to those, shall we say, that have "enhanced" themselves.
> 
> ...



Actually Lesnars body type is not common among human males even ones that have "enhanced" themselves, he has a physique that more resembles a gorilla than any human being.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Words cant describe how shocked I was by the way Mir dismantled Nog. I was rooting for Mir cuz I really like the guy but didnt give him any chance, but damn he looked gooood!!!

Im sorry to all you Nog fans out there, but I think he might have seen his best days.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm afraid you may be right.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

It's a bummer man but that's the reality of this sport, someone has to lose the fight.

I am almost certain Nogueira is fighting Couture next. I'll wait and see how he looks in that fight before I make the judgment call for retirement.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Can't a guy just have a bad night. Did we say that GSP was done when he got similarly dismantled by Serra? Why are we saying that Nog is now? That was easily Mir's best performance ever and Nog's worst. I think that Nog was just poorly prepared and overconfident for this.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

If Mir had done it quicker, like inside a minute of the opening bell you might be seeing more of that. Problem is, Nog got schooled to a 10-8 round where he got dropped twice, right before Mir just took him apart in the second.

Compared to Mir v Nog, Serra's domination of GSP was a mere blink of an eye. We watched Mir slowly kill Nogueira over a round and a half.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Agreed but that would due more to Nog's ability to recover and MIr's inability to capitilize then anything else. Truth be told, if that Serra GSP fight (on that night) would have lasted as long, i feel it would have been more of the same for Serra. Serra just landed one in the right spot that put his lights out long enough for him to put it away.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Right. I'm just saying that Nog kept recovering at first, but he never made the adjustment, so he slowly got beat down by Mir. Maybe he just didn't have an answer and Mir would beat him like this again if they had a rematch.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I would love to think so, but I doubt it. Nog has much better stand-up then we saw last night. I mean it may not be world class, but it is certainly good. I think we all underestimated how much Mir has improved, but how could we have known. Mir threw heavy hands too...i loved seeing that. And props to you for predicting, Flak.


----------



## swellin (Dec 30, 2007)

Being put down that many times will 100% have an affect on your ability to punch, and pretty much do anything else, You need to be able to think to fight effectively and i wouldn't be surprised if Nog didn't know where he was for a while. Of course this is assuming him falling down the first time, maybe even the second, wasn't just a trick to get Mir to come into his guard so they could roll, who knows? What i do know is that after the third time he went down, when he got back to his feet he couldn't even stand straight and was very very wobbly. It wouldn't surprise me if he was experiencing tunnel vision from being hit in the face so many times, getting hit like that will have an effect on your offense.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

swellin said:


> Of course this is assuming him falling down the first time, maybe even the second, wasn't just a trick to get Mir to come into his guard so they could roll


Would be pretty weird move to do against a black belt of Mir's level. Pulling guard against a guy with bad ground game (Sylvia for example) or against a guy with "not as good" ground game would be one thing, but "falling down" after eating a heavy uppercut just to bait one of the best submission specialists in ufc to roll with you (note; by not even pulling him INTO your guard) would be by far the worst game plan ever used in title fights in any organization.

I would go with the explanation Flak, me, quite a few other posters here and Nog himself gave; Mir's stand up and those early shots ruined Nog's game plan totally. He got dropped twice and never changed the game plan from that and after getting dropped 3rd time it was over.
I dunno if he had any idea that Mir's stand up would be that deadly, but Mir's hugely improved stand up & cardio combined with his game plan and Nog's apparently bad game plan (which he didn't end up changing during the fight) are the reasons the fight went as it went.


----------

